# Anaconda feeding video



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-10-2009
*Source:* stupid msn

A video of an Ananconda stalking its prey etc etc after the stupid add ( i hope!)

http://video.ninemsn.com.au/video.a...94703e#::9dee30a1-ffb2-40e3-aa97-ea0cdb94703e

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 10, 2009)

omfg the shark vid afternit is just as cool


----------



## Renagade (Nov 11, 2009)

what about the one that shows you how to preserve a human head?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 11, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> omfg the shark vid afternit is just as cool


 
I like the shark ones too 



Renagade said:


> what about the one that shows you how to preserve a human head?


 
You don't think that will come in handy one day?


----------

